# Fighting fish in the kayak



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm really annoyed. I had planned my first post in this forum to be detailing how I got my first kayak...how it wasn't what I would have wished for, but I got it second hand and the price was right...how I took it to Clark Lake in Clark County to paddle around and learn the ins and outs so to speak.

That was going to be my first post. Instead, I'm furious with myself and I need advice. Took the kayak out for the second time today...put in near Galena on Hoover Reservoir. I paddled up into Little Walnut Creek a couple miles then headed back toward Hoover.

I had been tossing a white grub on a 1/16 jig to see if I could pull any crappie out of the myriad of wood piles, but hadn't had any luck. 

BAM.

A fish slammed my grub about five or six feet from my kayak. It pulled HARD. I was using a little 4.5 foot ultralight rod I usual use only for crappie fishing, but I found the size perfect for my little kayak. I only had 2 lb. test on the rod, but I figured it was enough. Needless to say, I fought the fish for maybe 20 seconds, got him to the side of the kayak, he saw the boat and dove under and snapped my line. I THINK it was a big smallie, fought like a smallie, but I can't be sure.

I keep going over the events in my head and I'm trying to figure out what I did wrong. Was it simply the line was too light? Did I do something wrong with the rod? Any fish fighting tactics from kayaks?

GRRRRR.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd put the blame on the 2# test.


----------



## jenningsm21 (Aug 11, 2008)

dadofalltrades said:


> Took the kayak out for the second time today...put in near Galena on Hoover Reservoir. I paddled up into Little Walnut Creek a couple miles then headed back toward Hoover.
> :


Thats to bad, many times that has happen to me. Quick question where in Galena do you put in to go up Little Walnut Creek. I finally got my wife into kayaking and fishing and i think that would be a good place for her to go with me. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

I'd say the 2# test is certainly a culprit. Another thing I've noticed, smallies almost always take a second run, the second I can see them/ they can see me, and it's generally the strongest. You may have been able to land that smallie (if that is indeed what it was), by being prepared to give him some line after bringing him to you.
Head up, shake it off. I know how aggravating that can be. You really didn't do anything wrong, sometimes we hook into one that's just too badass to be handled.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have fished 2lb test a lot, and I know it takes virtually nothing in terms of abrasion or contact with cover while tension is on that line to pop it. I love fishing 2lb line for crappies, but I think you have to concede the fact that you will lose some fish, either to breaking off or to not being able to set the hook hard enough because of how loose the drag has to be. I tried a few years back to sauger fish in the Hocking during the spring run with my 2lb test rig and could not get the hook set well enough half of the time. That little experiment lasted precisely 1 evening, then I went back to 4lb line.

As for fighting a big fish from the yak, so far I have only had one big battle, with a 26.5" saugeye on my fly rod! That fish drug me at least 20' across the lake. The issue I had was landing the fish without a net. I didn't take it that trip, and learned from that mistake. It was tough to hold the rod high enough to get the fish close enough to safely belly land it. It took me three tries!


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

A heavier line would have handled that beast. Plus the yak in many ways acts as drag. I have wrestled many big carp, sheaphead, cats, northerns and smallies with 6lb line and never had to loosen drag because the fish pull my boat around until they get tuckered out. Unless the anchor was down, then I would use the drag. Don't give up.... Your success rate is bound to increase with persistance.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

2# Test. I don't see a reason for that light a line unless you're ice fishing.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The replies on 2# test are on the money.

If you are going to target smallies, you might want to beef up the rod and line.
IMO, there's a point when your tackle gets too light that it can become an ethical question of fighting fish too long and leaving too many lures in lips.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been using 10 lbs PP on the spinning rod. 20lb mono on the bait caster Will probably switch to PP once I am more comfortable casting it from my Yak. 6lbs Fire line crystal on my ultralight.

I cant imagine catching a Smallie or a large mouth on 2 lbs test in a river. Not to mention you always have a chance of catching a toothie critter or two as well.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

WhoolyBugger is right that your kayak actually acts as a drag mechanism, so you can usually get away with lighter line and smaller rods, should that be yoru preference. It's still always smart to match your tackle to the fish (which you did, since you were targeting crappie). 

That said, as others have replied, two pound test is just waiting to snap. As Lefty Kreh once wrote, it's the sudden surges of power that will break your line, not constant pressure. 

Since you don't know what the fish was for sure, I wouldn't rule out that you snagged a carp. This happens to me a dozen times every spring as I fish jigs for smallmouths from my 'yak. I have been pulled around the lake by these guys as I use my ultralight 5' with 6lb line.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

2lb test + smallmouth = broken line.

Agree with others, you would have broken off sooner if you had not been floating in a kayak. If you want to target smallmouth, I would go with at least 6lb line.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Regardless of line (although I agree 2# is going to take some serious skill to land a decent river smallie), you have to remember how drastically different the angles are in kayak fishing. 

On a boat you're usually either standing or in a seat that is well above the waterline. If the fish surges you drop the rod tip some and let the fish take drag. So here's a couple pointers that may help:

1) If the fish does the nose dive and goes to the *other side* of the kayak your best bet is to point the rod tip down either in front of or behind the bow/stern of the kayak. Just make sure it can take some drag and run clear of the bow/stern...Yes, you may have to rrreeeeaaccch to accomplish this, but don't tip yourself! Sometimes it all happens too fast and you can't even get the line out of the way of the kayak itself. If that happens, I just put the rod tip in the water immediately to my side and hope for the best. Generally that will only happen with a fish big enough that's going to dictate what it's going to do and you're not going to be able to "steer" it to go around the back/front of your yak and you have to fight it under the yak and bring it back to you. (go in smelling like crap, hope to come out like roses...usually if big fish go under the yak in that way it's hard to recover, esp if they have something to wrap you around anchor ropes/weeds etc.)
2) Letting line rub on a kayak may seem harmless but under *heavy* tension scratches in the yak will and do break you off
3) More angle stuff...think about it. If the fish is directly beside you and diving straight down and you're excited and pulling straight up the load on the line/rod is maximized while the drag is minimized. Like the others say, let the reel/yak do the work for you. 2# test is going to be a steep learning curve for these differences...
4) Welcome to the world of kayak fishing and the first of many nightmares


----------



## leovpin (Mar 18, 2009)

I use 10 lb power on a ML spinning combo. It has the same diameter as 2 lb test (maybe 4, I can't remeber...) and it works fine with a 10 lb mono leader. It casts a mile you can catch crappies all day long but if something bigger decides to bite, you are safe.

I have used fireline before but I like power pro better, I think you get less twist and wind knots with it.

You'll get her next time!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The above is really good advice.
I say slap on some braid and don't look back.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> The above is really good advice.
> I say slap on some braid and don't look back.


Dont forget the clips/knife/scissors to cut it...lol

But I agree with the braid. I really do not see a reason not to use braid.


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you all...this is exactly the type of advice and comments I was looking for when I made this post. I will look into the braid and never be stupid enough to take 2lb. test into the river (again). I REALLY don't think it was a carp as it kept surging and the carp I've caught usually just do long pulls. Plus, I saw the tail briefly and didn't look carpish. But who knows. Point is...gonna land the SOB next time.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sure you get the point by now, but using 2 lb test mono line is like taking a pocket knife to a gun fight. If you like fishing with mono, spool up with some 6 lb Suffix Elite(cheap, high quality). If you want to move up to the braid, I like the 30lb Power Pro or Stealth which has the diameter of 8 lb mono. I feel it's a little easier to work with than the really skinny braid. You'll get em next time.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> I am sure you get the point by now, but using 2 lb test mono line is like taking a pocket knife to a gun fight.


Just dont tell MacGyver (Sp?) that.......


----------



## dadofalltrades (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone ever use floroclear? Pline I think makes it. I have heard some bad things about braid on small UL rods. Will never go straight Floro...but this sounds like maybe a compromise.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

dadofalltrades said:


> Anyone ever use floroclear? Pline I think makes it. I have heard some bad things about braid on small UL rods. Will never go straight Floro...but this sounds like maybe a compromise.


Nope but Fireline makes Fireline Crystal which I really like on my Ultra lite.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Screw the braid, get a fly rod!  Then you can use a light tippet line like 6-8lb fluorocarbon and not worry about breaking any fish off because you have a 9' rod that absorbs the energy of the fish. I landed nearly 10lb steelhead on 6lb fluoro tippet with no issues!


----------

